# طلب بخصوص صيانة شاشة lcd



## taha111 (16 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخوة الاعضاء 
ارجو مساعدتكم 
عندي شاشة lcd من نوع FUJITSU SIEMENS موديلها MYRICA V30-1
المشكلة هي ان الشاشة لا تعمل .. الطاقة الكهربية توصل اليها واللمبة مضاءة وكل شئ تمام ولكن الشاشة تظل سوداء ..
عند بداية التشغيل تعمل الشاشة لمدة ثانية واحدة او ثانيتين ثم ترجع الشاشة الى السوداء ..
وتقبلو فايق شكري وتقديري​*


----------



## zeid25 (16 يوليو 2012)

*هذا العطل شائع في كل انواع الشاشات من نوع lcd وذلك بغض النظر عن الشركة والموديل
عندما تقوم بتشغيل الشاشة يصدر الأمر الى ما يسمى ب ال inverter الذي يقوم بتوليد الكهرباء
ذات الكمون او الفولت العالي لتشغيل مصابيح النيون للشاشة . عدد مصابيح النيون يختلف من شاشة
لأخرى فمنها مايكون له اثنتان في الأعلى واثنتان في الأسفل ومنها ما يكون اكثر او اقل حسب الموديل .
عندما يحدث خلل في احد المصابيح نتيجة للقدم يصدر الأمر تلقائيا بقطع التيار منعا لحدوث مشاكل .
ولهذا السبب تجد الشاشة قد توقفت الإنارة بعد قليل من تشغيلها .
الحل : يجب تفكيك الشاشة للبحث عن المصباح المعطوب واجراء ما يلزم , وعندها ستعود الشاشة الى العمل
بإذن الله .
*


----------



## taha111 (18 يوليو 2012)

*شكر جزيلا لك اخي zeid25 
وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة ..
اعزرني هل يمكنني معرفة شكل هذه المصابيح واين مكانها بالتحديد وهل يمكن تبديلها بسهولة ؟؟..**وتقبل فايق شكري وتقديري *​


----------



## zeid25 (18 يوليو 2012)

*هذه المصابيح تشبه مصابيح النيون العادية ولكنها بقطر صغير - حوالي 2 ملم - وبطول الشاشة
ليسمن السهل ابدا استبدال هذه المصابيح بالنسبة للشخص العادي , حتى الرجل المتخصص عليه العمل بحذر
فالشاشة التي تراها هي في الحقيقة مؤلفة من عدة طبقات وإن لمس الطبقات في اليد مباشرة سيترك
البصمات على الشاشة فيما بعد ولذلك المتخصص يضع في يديه القفازات وهناك الكثير من الأمور التي
يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الأعتبار . ولذلك قد يكون من الحكمة اعطائها لرجل متخصص .*


----------



## taha111 (25 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي زياد 
ما قصرت والله على هذه المعلومات ..
واسف جدا على التاخير في الرد 
مرة تانية الف شكر


----------



## alkashab (11 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز كان عندي شاشة lg فيها نفس العطل تقريبا وودتها التوكيل وعرفت ان العطل دة يسببه فصل في أطراف أي سي الكنترول لو صحت التسمية وقام الفني بالتسخين حول أطراف هذا الآي سي بواسطة كاوية اللحام الهوائية لتأكيد توصيل الأطراف وليس تسخين الآي سي واشتغلت الشاشة تمام وبقالها سنتين ذي الفل وونصيحتي لك والأفضل توديها مركز صيانة محترم إذا كانت خبرتك قليلة في هذا المجال


----------

